# Another NY Get together?



## kalmkidd (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone in for another NY/NYC get together. say end of october early november? can vote or set a good date and location just trying to see who would be interested again?


----------



## photo28 (Sep 30, 2009)

Not sure if I can, but contact Jaszek (he's banned until tomorrow), he was talking about one.


----------



## Jaszek (Oct 1, 2009)

maybe if we can talk somewhere else, then we can work something out. IDK about October and November. These are the busiest months of the year for me.


----------



## usayit (Oct 2, 2009)

I quit my weekend job so I might be able to show up this time...


----------

